# What Do You Collect ?



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

What Kind Of Figures Do You Collect ?



How Long Have You Been Collecting ?


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

WOW not too busy here or no one cares. 

I collect mostly Star Wars baddies , some Marvel Legends and the occasional 25th Joe.

I've had most of my stuff since I was a kid too. Anyway I feel like I'm talking to my self..so I'll see myself later .


----------



## mama_mia_k (Oct 20, 2008)

Got any pics of your Marvel collection? I'm just curious. My family is way into Marvel, as well as Alan Moore, of course.


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

I could try and dig out some older pics , we're under construction here so everything is still boxes , soon hopefully soon they will be free


----------



## Big Lester (Aug 17, 2005)

Batman Star Wars and Mcfarlanes


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

I still pick up some Star Wars, Star Trek, and 21st Century Toys figures.
Every so often, GI Joes, Dragon 1/6th scale figures.
Man, I need to sell some stuff too.:freak:

George


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

Do you guys display at all ? Or are they put away like most of my stuff ?


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

One bedroom is completely full, but all are stored in shelfs, so anyone can view them. I just don't let people see them.
The other bedroom is completely full, wall to wall, floor to ceiling, packed in big moving boxes.

George


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

got any pics of the display room ?


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Ha!
No, and there is barely room to walk thru it, as I have alot of cabinets/book cases filled with stuff.
Along with 1/700 ship models, unbuilt and built.

George


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I collect Simpsons figures


----------



## hunkojunk34540 (Nov 10, 2008)

i collect hotwheels


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

Hot wheels is about ten rooms down from here.


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

I grab mostly whatever jumps out at me, but I have a few I look for specifically. I have a bunch of the Ray Harryhausen figures, both the 4" resin and a handful of the 8" vinyl. I've got some Godzillas floating around, and I also like to grab the old Christmas special characters like Grinch, Rudolph, etc. After that it's just odds and ends, some old stuff, some not so old. I have most of them set up in large hobby store shelf units, though my resin Harrys stay in a display case.


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

anybody have pic's ?


----------



## hunkojunk34540 (Nov 10, 2008)

oh.ok then


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Random action figures from Star Wars, DragonBallZ, and misc.


----------



## Stack (Feb 3, 2004)

Lets see I collect Star Wars(Sith,Clones,Imperial,Jedi and Droids mostly) GI Joe(Loving this 25th ann. stuff). 
For a time I collected Marvel Legands,Spiderman and McFarlane but have since dropped those. Nothing good has been done lately IMHO.
Don't have any of them set up. That would require my own place and that just is not happening yet.


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

Well if you quit making babies ... jk 

I have pretty much quit the Legends too , new ones aren't the same size , and size matters lol . Although I would like to find the Guardian one , don't see any new ones here.


----------



## Stack (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it has been something like 2-3 years since I bought a marvel legand. Lately it has been Star Wars and GI Joe.

And size doesn't matter. It is all in how it is used LOL


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I collect Star Trek , Six Million Dollar Man Figures , and various robots!
been collecting for almost 20 years!:thumbsup:

Here is part of my collection.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0019.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0019.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0021.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0020.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0017.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=RobotsFriends.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=RobotsFriends4-1.jpg
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=RobotsFriends1.jpg


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

some of my friends bug saying that my room looks like the forty year old virgin , well I can now say that I am not alone lol.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

More ..........................................if anyone is interested?


----------



## Acererak (Dec 31, 2004)

I started out with comic books and gradually progressed into action figures. Back when McFarlane first started making the Spawnie dudes. I had complete sets of them from Series 1 through 10 or 12. After several store closings I gave up on them. I will occasionally buy a figure here and there. My figure buys for this year have been, the SDCC DC classics Universe Lobo x2, SDCC Bronze Conan, McFarlane Chase Ryne Sandberg , Chase Hellboy 2, and an Artemis as Wonder Woman Chase from the DC Classics Universe.

Diecast is where my heart lies now, but seeing some of the 25th Anniversary G.I. Joe's I have been debating on getting a few of them.


----------



## Stack (Feb 3, 2004)

Acererak said:


> Diecast is where my heart lies now, but seeing some of the 25th Anniversary G.I. Joe's I have been debating on getting a few of them.


They are totally worth it. I collected GI Joe as a kid and can safely say the detail on the 25th are better. The hands leave a little to be desiered when it comes to holding things but the detail of the figure overall is sooooo worth it


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the new Joes , except some of them have really small heads. The two pack Shipwreck and the Hooded CC have really small heads.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

More.....................






Yea I know I have problems.
-Jim


----------



## Stack (Feb 3, 2004)

I am no Trekky by any means but I gotta admit that is one impressive collection JGG. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Stack, Most kind.
-Jim


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

nice collection JGG


----------

